# Crack or Paint chipping?



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

I have a Crux Expert X1. Took it in for some work. Picked it up and was told about 2 cracks/chips. Shop took pictures and emailed them to Spesh. The representative there said it was paint chipping. I can catch my fingernail on the cracks. It flows through the white section and it even curls around to the inside of the fork. Anyone have any thoughts or comments?









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Steel is real.


----------



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

velodog said:


> Steel is real.


Paint can't chip on steel?  Thanks for your input though, that helps my current situation tremendously. Ha 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like the rest of the fork is raw carbon? If that's the case and the 'cracks' only extend to painted surfaces, I'd lean towards the rep being correct. Did you try the tap test?


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

I am not alarmist about this stuff but a couple of concerning things. First...paint generally doesn't 'chip' like you show. Paint gets scratched however. But...the two
scratches you show oddly bend around to the inside of the fork...so any outward abrasion seems to be ruled out. A rep from Specialized can't make this call from pictures unless they are a lot better than you post taken under magnification from a high end camera. So I don't trust the assessment from the shop. Only you know how the bike has been ridden, if its been crashed etc. In your shoes...I maybe able to tell if I had the bike in my possession under magnification. I suggest take it to another shop. If greatly concerned, I would ask if you removed the fork from the bike, if they could send it to Specialized to be X-rayed.
PS:Wetworks makes a great point..if the cracked area terminates on the boundard of the white paint, then an argument for the carbon not being cracked.


----------



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> Looks like the rest of the fork is raw carbon? If that's the case and the 'cracks' only extend to painted surfaces, I'd lean towards the rep being correct. Did you try the tap test?


I've tapped on it. I can't tell any difference in sound. 

The line does goes past the white to the left side and the line goes around to the inside of the fork. 

I'm sure the rep is right. Just curious on what it could be. I'm taking it to the mountains and riding downhill at 40+ so it's making me a little nervous.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Steenerk said:


> I've tapped on it. I can't tell any difference in sound.
> 
> The line does goes past the white to the left side and the line goes around to the inside of the fork.
> 
> ...


Why are you sure the rep is right? Its your life if you are doing 40 mph descents.
Not a positive sign if the crack passes through the boundary of the white paint.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Wetworks said:


> Did you try the tap test?


The tap test is only marginally useful on structures of consistent diameters with consistent wall thicknesses. Which exist pretty much nowhere on modern carbon bicycles. 



11spd said:


> I am not alarmist about this stuff but a couple of concerning things. First...paint generally doesn't 'chip' like you show.


Yea, definitely not a paint "chip". Maybe a scratch. Impossible to diagnose from those photos.



> A rep from Specialized can't make this call from pictures unless they are a lot better than you post taken under magnification from a high end camera.


Even then, I still wouldn't trust a diagnosis from the photos. Insist a rep inspects it. It's your face hitting the ground at high speeds, not theirs.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

What tig said. Best solution is send the fork to Specialized to be X-rayed. They even had a recall on fork 'steerers' a while back. Broken forks hurt people and only reason why Spesh took on cost of this recall btw...a last effort for most companies because so expensive. 
Another tip is...it could be even a bonafide crack in the carbon that won't hurt you. Unknowable...depends on the crack, your body weight and if you hit pot holes on your ride...most don't until they do btw.


----------



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks all. I have talked with the lbs again and they are still looking into it with Spesh. 

This ride I'm going on, the shop owner will be with me. So, I'm going to have him look it over again tonight in the group ride and after, and during our mountain ride. 

According to the shop nothing is final as a decision yet from Spesh. 

Only sucky thing is, we leave tomorrow for Colorado. 

Duck tape right?! Ha 

Thanks again. Keep the comments and ideas coming.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Just remember, those people (shop employees, Specialized rep, forum denizens...) are not the ones who are going to die if that thing fails going down a steep decent.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

It's a crack in the clear coat due to shrinkage around the decal. The line you see is dirt that gets into the hairline fracture making it look worse than it is. If the bike is still within the paint warranty I would have the shop work with Specialized on that for you.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Brush some fingernail polish (white) over the crack. If the crack reappears in time, you have a legitimate problem.


----------



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, I survived my rides. Didn't worry about the cracks at all. Going to check on the paint warranty. I rode up Mt. Evans in Colorado. As rough as that road was, I think the fork will survive. Thanks again for all of your input. Next up Gravel Worlds!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Great to hear because as often said, dead man tell no tale. ;-)


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

I know someone will correct me if I am wrong, so here goes. My understanding is that carbon doesn't slowly crack like other materials, it is catastrophic when it fails. Clear coats and paint will be different, the cosmetic layers can chip and de-laminating can occur. When carbon fails, it breaks completely.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Bee,
Little is known about the catastrophic failure of carbon fiber because what I wrote in post #15.


----------



## jodybaker (Oct 31, 2007)

Bee-an-key said:


> I know someone will correct me if I am wrong, so here goes. My understanding is that carbon doesn't slowly crack like other materials, it is catastrophic when it fails. Clear coats and paint will be different, the cosmetic layers can chip and de-laminating can occur. When carbon fails, it breaks completely.


Not the case in my experience. I had what looked like a paint crack on a carbon seat stay and it gradually opened up until it started to creak. At that point, the stay would flex at the crack. I like the nail polish tip above. That would have worked in my case.


----------



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

Update: I am getting a new frame and fork under the warranty. I noticed cleaning my bike after Gravel Worlds there was a crack in the seat tube as well. LBS emailed pics and they said they will cover it under the paint warranty. Bike isn't even a year old yet, 11 months maybe. I'm impressed with Specialized!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Steenerk said:


> Update: I am getting a new frame and fork under the warranty. I noticed cleaning my bike after Gravel Worlds there was a crack in the seat tube as well. LBS emailed pics and they said they will cover it under the paint warranty. Bike isn't even a year old yet, 11 months maybe. I'm impressed with Specialized!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


LOL you are impressed with an 11 month old cracked frame?


----------



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

Migen21 said:


> LOL you are impressed with an 11 month old cracked frame?


Ha ha ha.  I should've said I'm impressed with the way they are taking care of it. Great warranty. Yeah I'm not that impressed it's not even been a year yet. I do have a little over 1500 miles on it. I know that may not be much, but for me that's a lot on gravel. Yin & Yang or just bad luck. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

